# 66 front fender extension molding



## 6466tripower (May 22, 2016)

I've been working on my 66 gto. Does anyone know if the front fender extension molding was optional on some cars. I've seen them with and without. Is there anyway to find out if my car had them. Before pics say no. Also, is there a good diagram for holes on back extension molding??


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes, the lower front fender and lower rear quarter extension moldings were part of the GTO package.
I'm unaware of any templates for palcement.


----------

